

Corporations Misusing Our Data - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/12/corporations_mi.html

======
hackerjam
bingo. we need more articles like this, that get under the hood, and expose
the sloppy and cavalier ways that (irresponsible) companies are handling user
data, thereby putting them, their employees, and customers at even greater
risk.

i hope everyone who "likes" this, makes a point of sending a copy of
schneier's article to their fb friends.

awareness is achieved, one set of eyeballs at a time.

